
The System We’re Living in Is Crony Capitalism. Not Capitalism - kkernahan
https://medium.com/@JeffBooth/the-system-were-living-in-is-crony-capitalism-not-capitalism-that-s-the-problem-1916e64682aa
======
bradknowles
No. Try Crony Kleptocracy.

------
SaberTail
The problem, as Richard Wolff[1] better explains than I can, is that the
capitalists always have the incentive (profits) and the means (money) to bend
the system to further benefit themselves. There isn't some pure form of
capitalism that will stop it.

[1]
[https://www.rdwolff.com/yes_we_can_do_better_than_capitalism](https://www.rdwolff.com/yes_we_can_do_better_than_capitalism)

------
syed999
Problem is that we have lived with crony capitalism too and long and have
mostly accepted it. Perhaps we need to step out of the traditional definitions
and our understanding of existing economic systems, "zoom out of the forest"
if you will to see if we can really fix it or do we just need to evolve to (or
adopt) a whole new system.

------
president
Capitalism is whatever the winners of the system want it to be.

------
markus_zhang
Well, Crony Capitalism is Capitalism. Let's face it.

~~~
bediger4000
Not for the crony class. Isn't that the point of distinguishing "crony
capitalism" from "ideal capitalism"?

